# Sony Launches Three New Projectors



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

This time of year is certainly exciting for enthusiasts looking for new gear. The 2013 Custom Electronic Design and Installation Association (CEDIA) Expo maybe over, but we’re still sorting through new equipment arrivals unveiled during the show. Last week we scratched the surface on a few new projector offerings from JVC America. Today we’re going to look at three new custom install projectors offered through Sony Electronics’ ES line. If the past can predict the future, then these projectors are sure to deliver the goods.








"Each year, we come to CEDIA to deliver innovative, high performance products for the custom install channel," said Mike Lucas, senior vice president of Sony Electronics' Home Entertainment & Sound division. "Our ES line-up continues to raise the bar on what the most discerning home entertainment enthusiast expects from Sony, whether they want to enjoy the best picture quality or unmatched sound, we have the right solution for every environment."

*4K All the Way*
The VPL-VW1100ES 4K home theater projector is the crown jewel of the three new projectors. Unlike JVC’s projectors relying on e-Shift technology, the VW1100ES can produce native 4K images. With light output ratings topping out at 2,000 ANSI lumens and insane levels of resolution, Sony says that it’s capable of showing images up to 200-inches diagonal with a 1,000,000:1 contrast ratio. The list of the VW1100ES’s bells and whistles is quite lengthy, including: 3D capability, a 2.1X motorized zoom, lens shift, an RS232 interface, advanced SXRD panels, and... you guessed it... HDMI 2.0. Sony says the VW1100ES also has an onboard upscaling algorithm that allows the projector to create more pleasing images from 1080p Blu-ray content.








The VW1100ES has an astonishingly high price tag of $27,999.99 (MSRP). To help ease the blow (and sweeten the pot), Sony is bundling this projector with an FMP-X1 4K Ultra HD Media Player.

*Next in Line*
Sony’s second tier offering in this latest release announcement is slightly less expensive, being offered at $14,999.99 MSRP (projector only) or $15,999.99 MSRP (projector bundled with the FMP-X1 4K Media Player). Much like the VW1100ES , the VPL-VW600ES is also 4K capable, however it’s output image is slightly less potent (1,700 lumens with a 200,000:1 contrast ratio).








The VW600ES offers 1080p upscaling, improved color reproduction through Sony’s TRILUMINOS technology, a 2.06X power zoom lens, lens shift, HDMI 2.0 connectivity, and 3D capability.

*HD with a Reasonable Price Tag*
Last but not least, the VPL-HW55ES HD 3D Home Projector was also unveiled. Unlike the VW1100ES and VW600ES, the HW55ES is only able to produce 1080p images. But, at $3,999.99, there’s very little to frown upon as it’s output specifications are still quite incredible. It’s a relatively bright projector (1,700 lumens) with excellent contrast (120,000:1) that relies on an active iris to improve black levels. Sony touts the HW55ES’s new cooling system as providing a lamp life approaching 5,000 hours.








The VW600ES is the next generation model of Sony’s 2012 hit projector VPL-HW50ES. 

All three of these new Sony projectors will be available for purchase through custom home theater installers in October 2013.

_Image Credits: Sony _


----------



## PC509 (Nov 15, 2012)

$15K for a 4K projector. Not bad considering how new the technology is. I'm hoping in 2-3 years it will be closer to $3-5K for home use. 

Still very neat stuff. I wish they had some on display somewhere close so I can check them out. Definitely can't afford it now, but just seeing 4K in person would be cool.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

If you can make it to a Sony Store, you'll probably see a 4K Display in action...


----------

